
Why Visi is written in Haskell - LiveTheDream
http://goodstuff.im/why-visi-is-written-in-haskell
======
mark_l_watson
I appreciate his writeup. I have been spending small bits of time trying to
get beyond the novice stage with Haskell for a few years, with limited
success. Encouragement is useful. (As are the 3 Haskell books I have bought
and mostly read.)

I have spent so much time coding in Clojure in the last few years and the
(almost) purely function style is addictive.

I signed up for visi.pro a few days ago out of curiosity.

~~~
gtani
I'm still figuring things out. It's like the second language that I learned
thoroughly, APL, where i knew what worked but I couldn't explain anything
(which made code reviews challenging) I would say make your own cheat sheet,
with these terms on them, understand them thoroughly. The fixed GHCi in 7.4
should be useworthy soon if not now. And monads are not burritos.

    
    
        data, newtype, type, class, instance, kind, deriving
        where, let in, case, do, <-, return
        pattern matches, lambdas, guards, lsit comprehension
    

I'm taking the ezyang approach, absorbing the tesselations in the RWH code to
prep close reading of typeclassopedia. The Stanford class notes are great, as
are these others:

<http://www.scs.stanford.edu/11au-cs240h/labs/resources.html>

<http://acm.wustl.edu/functional/haskell.php>

<http://haskell.org/haskellwiki/Category:Tutorials>

<http://ezyang.com/haskell.html>

